# Went to our Rodeo last night



## cretahillsgal (Aug 21, 2009)

You might have seen them before. It is the One Armed Bandit and Company. The link below is not from our rodeo last night but from another one where they performed.

His name is John Payne and he is the number one rodeo act in 2009. Last night it was Amanda Payne who is his daughter and has 2 kiddos. She was riding a palomino mustang and herded 3 beautiful pinto horses. It was really something to watch and I am in awe of the connection that she must have with these animals to gain that much trust.



Adding a link to their website. http://www.theonearmbandit.net/home


----------



## Betsy (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen him before, He is AWSOME!! I went to see him at the bull fights in Ada,Ok.

It was an Awsome show!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]We were in Altus last week and tried to find an event schedule, but none of the stores had one. We didn't know what night would be best to go. Looks like we missed the best night![/SIZE]


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2009)

that must have been amazing to see. Great video. I watched another video of their horses on UTube, they were actually in a parade going down the road w/his horse on top of the trailer.

I guess I just worry to much and always seem to think of the what - ifs......there are just too many things that could go wrong and that scares the ba-jeezus out of me.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 22, 2009)

It was scary to watch at times. Kept thinking that one little trip would end it all!

Marsha, they are performing every night so you could still come and watch tonight. Saturday night is the best anyway.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 22, 2009)

Dang! I was gonna go to that rodeo (St Paul) this year, too, but we got busy with some friends and didn't make it. Would have been something to see for sure!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 22, 2009)

That was awesome. Gonna have to be sure to show that to my mule loving friends.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Aug 22, 2009)

That's was pretty cool, but I will be very NERVOUS... As it is like a wild ride coaster... hehe!!..


----------



## CNC MINIS (Aug 25, 2009)

I got to see him at the Mid south fair in Memphis he is really neat to watch.


----------

